# what other gingery animals can i keep?



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

we have ginger mice, ginger hamsters, ginger kittens and ginger rabbits, what else gingery can we keep? i want a ginger rat so if anyone sees any gie me a shout! :flrt:


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

my dog is ginger :lol2: do you want her ? :whistling2:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Hahahahaha i think i found Cats future house 

Welcome to the Ginger Zoo


----------



## taraliz (Aug 10, 2008)

Ginger guinea pigs !!


----------



## andy159 (Apr 15, 2008)

how about a fox?:mf_dribble:

Or a ninja he he


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

wohic said:


> my dog is ginger :lol2: do you want her ? :whistling2:


im not into dogs that much, but if you post a pic i might be swayed....



selina20 said:


> Hahahahaha i think i found Cats future house
> 
> Welcome to the Ginger Zoo


i already live there with the scottish ginger dinosaur



taraliz said:


> Ginger guinea pigs !!


Ditta doesnt like guinea piggies 



andy159 said:


> how about a fox?:mf_dribble:
> 
> Or a ninja he he


id love a fox!

and i already have a ginga ninja, hes in my sig :flrt:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

What about ginger birdies??????????


----------



## ladyboid (Nov 25, 2007)

this is the closest i have to ginger


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

selina20 said:


> What about ginger birdies??????????


can you get ginger birdies or you just makin that up? :lol2:


----------



## LyddicleaveBurrow (Aug 11, 2008)

Hi,

How about ginger gerbils?

Heather.


----------



## shplooble (Jan 5, 2008)

i only have 2 gingery pets but here are some pics for you :flrt:

i know you said ditta didnt like guinea piggies but here is my guinea piggy












and my beautiful doggy :flrt: you could never resisit!!


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> we have ginger mice, ginger hamsters, ginger kittens and ginger rabbits, what else gingery can we keep? i want a ginger rat so if anyone sees any gie me a shout! :flrt:


one in cadburys 

ginger rat that is :lol2: how ever MILAGE for you :lol2:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> can you get ginger birdies or you just makin that up? :lol2:


You can get ginger chickens and some canaries are colourfed peppers i think it is to make them ginger. Heres a colourfed and a normal coloured one:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

LyddicleaveBurrow said:


> Hi,
> 
> How about ginger gerbils?
> 
> Heather.


 
oh oh oh i got a ginger gerbil too! :2thumb:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Nebbz said:


> one in cadburys
> 
> ginger rat that is :lol2: how ever MILAGE for you :lol2:


milage is no object to us, we the Reptile Taxi! :lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

lovely gingerness schooble


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

selina20 said:


> You can get ginger chickens and some canaries are colourfed peppers i think it is to make them ginger. Heres a colourfed and a normal coloured one:


This explains it better:
http://www.avianweb.com/redfactorcanaries.html


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

How about one of these:Na_Na_Na_Na:
Usambara Orange Baboon Tarantula


You could always do this Cat LOL
*Orange Cows*

At _USA Today_: Farmer protects animals with orange paint.







With deer hunters out all over the woods, a farmer has decided to paint his cows, horses and even his dog bright orange to make sure they aren't mistaken for deer...
He painted his horses, his cows, his goats, his turkeys and even his Dalmatian, Buddy.​Posted in General | Comments (22) | View recent posts


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> *How about one of these:Na_Na_Na_Na:*
> *Usambara Orange Baboon Tarantula*
> 
> 
> ...


ARGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHH!!! anythin but that!!!

wouldnt mind a fluffy cow though :flrt:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

I have an OBT who needs a new home :whistling2:


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

Byron......











Byrons son with just a hint of ging


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

wohic said:


> Byron......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG that pup is adorable :flrt:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

If you get one will ya bring it visit too:flrt:
highland cattle - Google Image Search


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

You can get ginger pigs.The breed is Tamworth.


----------



## naz_pixie (Oct 6, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> You can get ginger pigs.The breed is Tamworth.



i want taht piggy!!!! gimme!!!! ^_^


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)




----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

wohic said:


> Byron......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Byron has a sister meet Sadie


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Dit wont have a pigggy after a bad experience with her last one


----------



## naz_pixie (Oct 6, 2008)

VERY ginger birdies!!!! <3


----------



## naz_pixie (Oct 6, 2008)

ooooooooooooooooooooh i found a ginger flamingo!!!


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

off to bed now but just for Selina, we've just heard squeekin next to us, n found 2 more new born baby spinys :flrt:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> off to bed now but just for Selina, we've just heard squeekin next to us, n found 2 more new born baby spinys :flrt:


*****Runs Off To Cry*****


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

selina20 said:


> *****Runs Off To Cry*****


thats only about 32 we have now :lol2:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> thats only about 32 we have now :lol2:


Guess what i have none and i even found the perfect mouse house. Marks putting it down to hormones :bash:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I saw a ginger rat at the North Of England Rat Society show in December - 'twas very pretty. My Baz really liked it - said it was the same colour as our Leyla!

You could get one of these 










or a couple of these (I'm sure Rory was advertising some a while ago)










Or if you wanted to "go large" you could get one of these










Or one of these???


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

ooooo very big ginger kittens:flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

shplooble - What a gorgeous ginger doggy!! I want him!


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

Ginger hamster









Ginger Horse


----------



## elliottreed (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## elliottreed (Jan 9, 2008)

NB - Yes i'm googling Ginger animals just for you Cat  xxx


----------



## clancy (Jan 8, 2009)

*topaz rat*

am picking up my topaz rat next week and thats ginger and hoping to breed some


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

Noel, one of the four Christmas fosters here...









Peepers, one of the cinnamon essex does from my first litter (not mine any more, boo hoo).









Sirius the cinnamon essex (left). Soon to be daddy again - am mating him with Andi, Peepers' sister, at the weekend for more cinnamon essex!

Yum yum yum yum.....


----------



## stinglestick (Aug 28, 2008)

Ringo is uber ginger!! He is one of my adopted piggy wigs!


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

selina20 said:


>


Thats gold. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

wohic said:


> Byron......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats tan. :lol2:


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Heres something ginger (only problem is, he drives a hard bargain):







:Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## stinglestick (Aug 28, 2008)

LoveForLizards said:


> Thats tan. :lol2:


Byron has a gorgeous face!! im smitten!


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

KathyM said:


> Noel, one of the four Christmas fosters here...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
she really is searching for an excuse to get that corner cage from you.....i think you just give her a reason....:lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

ditta said:


> she really is searching for an excuse to get that corner cage from you.....i think you just give her a reason....:lol2:


can i have babye? puurrrllleaaasseeee!!?:flrt:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> can i have babye? puurrrllleaaasseeee!!?:flrt:


I think you should be allowed a baby :flrt::2thumb:

*runs an hides from ditta:Na_Na_Na_Na:*


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> I think you should be allowed a baby :flrt::2thumb:
> 
> *runs an hides from ditta:Na_Na_Na_Na:*


i dont want a baby, i want that cage!!! im callin ditta baby! :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> i dont want a baby, i want that cage!!! im callin ditta baby! :lol2:


Oh lol i read it with my eyes closed :blush::lol2:


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

no :lol2:










if you want it darlin but you paying


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

ditta said:


> no :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL see darlin is better than baby cos i thought she ment a ginger baby watty:lol2:


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

Emmaj said:


> LOL see darlin is better than baby cos i thought she ment a ginger baby watty:lol2:


 
oh emma im sure they will feature somewhere in this deal:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

ditta said:


> oh emma im sure they will feature somewhere in this deal:lol2:


LOL yips i dont think i have known you got to someones house yet that has rat or mice bubbas an you not come out without some :lol2::lol2:


----------



## RedGex (Dec 29, 2007)

You met my ginger boy :2thumb:










Keepin him tho!
I used to have a very ginger ratty called Ringo. He was a silver fawn. Would love another! U shud defo get one!


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

RedGex said:


> You met my ginger boy :2thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
jess stop encouraging her:whistling2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

RedGex said:


> You met my ginger boy :2thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats cheating hes a Ruby:whistling2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

ditta said:


> no :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


but its my birthday soon gorgeoussssssssssssssss :flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

ditta said:


> she really is searching for an excuse to get that corner cage from you.....i think you just give her a reason....:lol2:


LOL that cage is waaaayyyyyy too big for rats sadly! It'll fit bigger animals in like chins nicely though! Or a ginger parrot pmsl!


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

KathyM said:


> LOL that cage is waaaayyyyyy too big for rats sadly! It'll fit bigger animals in like chins nicely though! Or a ginger parrot pmsl!


 
we have 2 chins!!!!


----------



## RedGex (Dec 29, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Thats cheating hes a Ruby:whistling2:


Lol its typical I spent his whole life saying, 'No, hes not ginger, hes RUBY!'

But I saw this thread n thought, oh, he can be ginger for a day, just for Cat, and someone pulls me up on it :lol2:


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

Get one of these to keep the other one company :whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Evie said:


> Get one of these to keep the other one company :whistling2:


 
gingerrrrrrrrrrrrrrr burrrrrrrrrrrdie :2thumb:


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> gingerrrrrrrrrrrrrrr burrrrrrrrrrrdie :2thumb:


 Innit coo coo coo cool! :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Evie said:


> Innit coo coo coo cool! :lol2:


Yesh yips yes it is :2thumb:


----------



## Zoexxx (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

thanks for that but i dont do kids in general :lol2:


----------



## Zoexxx (Nov 20, 2007)

You sure I can't persuade you ? He comes with free chickenpox at the moment too !


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Zoexxx said:


> You sure I can't persuade you ? He comes with free chickenpox at the moment too !


 
he could come with a gold nugget in each hand and id still say no! :lol2:


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

I know you already have one.. But I have a ginger mousey <3


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Now that is Ginger:flrt:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

You could always buy the dog this:
Doggie Candy House: Ginger Mouse Candy Houses


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Or i found this adorable birdy its a Sun Conure :flrt:


----------



## coprex (Dec 31, 2008)

I looove gingers :flrt:







though lynne's my exception :whistling2::blush:


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

ginja-ninja-piggers?










freshly hatched too!


----------



## candykisses18 (Mar 31, 2009)

i had a ginger rat i got her from pets at home in sunderland they may have some in your area but im unsure




xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> we have ginger mice, ginger hamsters, ginger kittens and ginger rabbits, what else gingery can we keep? i want a ginger rat so if anyone sees any gie me a shout! :flrt:


----------



## sam432 (Mar 8, 2009)

why ginger? no arguements or anything just curious


----------



## sam432 (Mar 8, 2009)

About the Ginger Zoo


----------



## Flower (Sep 4, 2006)

Finnish Spitz... ginger and foxy


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

sam432 said:


> why ginger? no arguements or anything just curious


 
why not ginger? :lol2: gingers the dogs dodahs : victory:


----------



## sam432 (Mar 8, 2009)

in your eyes maybe lol


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Giant ginger rabbit alert! http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/other-pets-exotics/280994-what-breed-rabbit.html#post3662932


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Horse, cow, pig:whistling2:


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

Shell195 said:


> Horse, cow, pig:whistling2:


 
behave shell i aint building a stable:devil:


----------



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

get a ellie :flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

ditta said:


> behave shell i aint building a stable:devil:


 

But you are so good at DIY hun:flrt:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> But you are so good at DIY hun:flrt:


Hmmm, im not going to comment:lol2:


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

farmercoope said:


> Hmmm, im not going to comment:lol2:


 
explain yourself young man:whip:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

ditta said:


> explain yourself young man:whip:


hehe, nothing at all:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

farmercoope said:


> hehe, nothing at all:Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
i might only have one working eye but i can still beat it out of you:lol2:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

ditta said:


> i might only have one working eye but i can still beat it out of you:lol2:


:gasp:
D.I.Y?

You being good at it?

oh never mind.. haha


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

:lol2::lol2h hehe i get it now:lol2::lol2:


sorry joe im a bit slow today i got a sore eye yer know:lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

ditta said:


> :lol2::lol2h hehe i get it now:lol2::lol2:
> 
> 
> sorry joe im a bit slow today i got a sore eye yer know:lol2:


snap but iv not got a sore eye im ill ..... X x


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

ditta said:


> :lol2::lol2h hehe i get it now:lol2::lol2:
> 
> 
> sorry joe im a bit slow today i got a sore eye yer know:lol2:


exscuses exscuses...:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## lola (Dec 11, 2007)

........ :whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

:rotfl::rotfl: lol..... X x


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Excellent!! :lol2:


----------



## Mush (Jan 20, 2008)

u need one of these

meet nugget


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

lola said:


> ........ :whistling2::whistling2:


 
I love this photo:lol2:


----------



## miss_rawr (Mar 18, 2009)

selina20 said:


> Hahahahaha i think i found Cats future house
> 
> Welcome to the Ginger Zoo


i want to go to the ginger zoo!!!!


----------

